# Rate your food...



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

My girlfriend feeds her goldens the same food as we do (INNOVA) so she did the formula for us, this is what she wrote for INNOVA (which did confirm 114 points.) 

(Innova Large Breed Puppy which Howie also uses gets 122 points.)

"Pretty interesting little formula. I did the math myself, it adds up to 114. I wonder who came up with this formula? 

Here are the stats on Innova, information I used is below. 

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points (_lost 2 points for chicken fat_) 
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points 
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points (_Apples_) 
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points (_Carrots, Potatoes_) 
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points 
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points 
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point 
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point (_1 pt for Chicken after Turkey_) 
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point 

Innova Ingredients: 
Turkey , Chicken , Chicken Meal , Ground Barley , Ground Brown Rice , Potatoes , Natural Flavors , Ground White Rice , Chicken Fat , Herring , Apples , Carrots , Cottage Cheese, Sunflower Oil , Alfalfa Sprouts , Egg , Garlic , Taurine , Choline Chloride , Calcium Carbonate , Vitamins/Minerals , Viable Naturally Occurring Microorganisms 

"All of the ingredients used in our pet foods are tested to make sure they are hormone, antibiotic, and pesticide free. And we never add artificial ingredients, chemical additives, byproducts, or fillers of any kind." 

"Heat sensitive probiotics (live organisms) are added to our Innova formulas after the cooking process." 

"Our ingredients are all human grade, and fit for human consumption." 

"Natura does not use genetically modified ingredients (GMO) in our foods." 

"Natura's foods are preserved with Vitamin E (mixed tocopherols -- alpha, beta, gamma and delta isomers) and Vitamin C. We test our ingredients by routine sample to make sure they are free from chemical preservatives such as BHA, BHT, and ethoxyquin to laboratory standards." 

"Mother nature made the grain in it's whole state. As such, it includes nutritious protein, fats, carbohydrates, fiber, vitamins and minerals. Other companies use fractionated grains, which do not include this balance of natural nutrition."


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

howie said:


> Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A


Woo Hoo!!!! Yeah, baby..."A" is a good grade in my book.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Interesting! Thanks for posting.

Our food isn't listed (Natures Variety Dry Food) But I can tell it's over 100 pts. I have -6 and +14, but there may be more +'s...I'm not sure.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Seen these tests and polls before, and I will still say the same thing. You go with what works best for your dog. Not every dog does well on the high price food because it is too rich for their system. Brinkley loves Beneful with the salmon and she does well and the vet says she is in excellent health. I hear all the horrible stories but until she turns her nose up at it like she did with other things, which she does do with different dog treats, I will leave her on it. But because she does well on it doesnt mean others will. I read all those surveys and what not and take them with a grain of salt. We all have had dogs live happy long healthy lives without feeding them the higher priced food and until she doesnt like it or has problems with it I will keep her on it. She rotates the salmon with the chicken. 
These things are always very interesting to read though. Thanks for the list


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Seen these tests and polls before, and I will still say the same thing. You go with what works best for your dog. Not every dog does well on the high price food because it is too rich for their system. Brinkley loves Beneful with the salmon and she does well and the vet says she is in excellent health. I hear all the horrible stories but until she turns her nose up at it like she did with other things, which she does do with different dog treats, I will leave her on it. But because she does well on it doesnt mean others will. I read all those surveys and what not and take them with a grain of salt. We all have had dogs live happy long healthy lives without feeding them the higher priced food and until she doesnt like it or has problems with it I will keep her on it. She rotates the salmon with the chicken.
> These things are always very interesting to read though. Thanks for the list


Vets, unless they are holistic, very rarely know much about nutrition. They try to push the foods that they sell. My old vet didn't even know what Innova was. Just because your dog looks fine on the outside, does not mean that all is well on the inside. And thats omething bad may not happen down the road. There are so many choices out there as far as pet food is concerned, I don't know why anyone would want to continue feeding their dog a food with poor ingredients, when there are so many available with great ingredients. 
Why wait until something bad happens? Why not switch now and possibly keep something bad from happening. Nutro and Chicken Soup are far superior products, and the price is about the same. Canidae is a great food and is not that expensive. If you don't mind spending a little more, Innova, Timberwolf Organics, and Prairie make great foods. Its all in the ingredients.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet admits he doesn't know as much about canine nutrition as most dog owners do. In fact, if anyone wants to know about raw feeding he tells them to call me! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Taz Monkey said:


> Vets, unless they are holistic, very rarely know much about nutrition. They try to push the foods that they sell. My old vet didn't even know what Innova was. Just because your dog looks fine on the outside, does not mean that all is well on the inside. And thats omething bad may not happen down the road. There are so many choices out there as far as pet food is concerned, I don't know why anyone would want to continue feeding their dog a food with poor ingredients, when there are so many available with great ingredients.
> Why wait until something bad happens? Why not switch now and possibly keep something bad from happening. Nutro and Chicken Soup are far superior products, and the price is about the same. Canidae is a great food and is not that expensive. If you don't mind spending a little more, Innova, Timberwolf Organics, and Prairie make great foods. Its all in the ingredients.


I have had this discussion many times before and its a choice matter. My dogs have all lived long healthy happy lives without allergies, hotspots, illnesses or anything else and they are all Purina dogs. Its not a case of waiting for anything bad to happen. She likes the dog food. I see people who feed their dogs the most expensive dog foods and they have problems. I see people who feed a lesser quality and their dogs are fine and live a very good life. I will stand by Purina Beneful until something changes in that Brinkley does not like it or they take it off the market. Its not a case of spending the money at all. She likes it and it works for her. She gets veggies in her diet as well so I truly believe you go with what works best for your dog. It doesnt make me a bad owner or a bad mom to my dog. 
You feed your dog what works best for you and I feed mine what works best for mine. She likes it, it works and she is healthy. So until that changes I will stick with it. Also, someone on CG recently had to take their dog off the more expensive food because it was too rich for their stomach. It all depends on the dog. Bottom line. There are Purina haters and so forth but its a way of life. There are breeders on here who feed their dogs Purina. So like I said, the bottom line is you go with what works best for your dog.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Vets, unless they are holistic, very rarely know much about nutrition. They try to push the foods that they sell. My old vet didn't even know what Innova was. Just because your dog looks fine on the outside, does not mean that all is well on the inside. And thats omething bad may not happen down the road. There are so many choices out there as far as pet food is concerned, I don't know why anyone would want to continue feeding their dog a food with poor ingredients, when there are so many available with great ingredients.
> Why wait until something bad happens? Why not switch now and possibly keep something bad from happening. Nutro and Chicken Soup are far superior products, and the price is about the same. Canidae is a great food and is not that expensive. If you don't mind spending a little more, Innova, Timberwolf Organics, and Prairie make great foods. Its all in the ingredients.


I've heard this before. It's too bad...

My vet has been wonderful and very supportive, but I've had to choose the foods and to switch during allergy periods without her guidance, which I would have liked. They recommended the allergy diet they sell, which is a Hil''s brand I think.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Clearly there are many different food choices and this is always a hot topic. Personally I believe we all do what is best for our dogs. Not all dogs will do well on all foods. It takes time, trial and error, to find the food that works best for each dog. Feeding Purina ( a long established company) certainly does not make one a bad doggy parent! Every dog is different. As long as your dog is healthy, that should be all that matters!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine scored a 114- A but just because my dogs do well on there food doesnt mean others well..... I have fed many dogs over the years lower end food and they lived to be 16,18. I have two 14 years old eskimo's and they wont touch the higher end food..... They have never had any health issues, so TO EACH THERE OWN...............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a person who had to take their dog off the super premium foods, too. The poor thing had puddles for bowl movements. Once off the food, the dog did fine.

Part of me wonders ~ How do I REALLY know where the dog food companies I purchase from get their ingredients? How do I REALLY know their ingredients are of better quality? How do I know the companies themselves aren't being duped? Yes, I'm the world's biggest, "Yeah, But" person.

I was watching a show the other day and they were talking about labels on our own (human) foods. Labels like, "Free Range," and claims of "No Hormones," it was very interesting.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel very comfortable feeding raw, although Jazzy is also on Canidae kibble 'cause I promised her breeder I would keep her on kibble for awhile longer. The breeder feeds Eukanuba. I, personally don't like Eukanuba but in 30 years he has not had a problem with it and the dogs love it. I have tried to get my daughter to switch to raw but she doesn't want to do it. She has fed her 14 1/2 yr old black Lab Pedigree kibble and canned all her life and I'll have to say over these 14 1/2 yrs Emily has had very few problems. She now has failing kidneys and severe arthritis but that is due to age - not diet. She still loves to walk the yard with my SIL and play ball. Her Golden in on Neutro kibble and does fine also. I do think its a matter of preference - dogs and humans!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to feed Lexi Nutro Lamb and Rice and Wellness...
She loved them and ate them well but was plagued with ear infections and dry itchy skin...
Lexi developed a reputation at the vet becuase she would fear bite in pain. She would have to sedated to go to the vet to get her ears checked over and over again.....it was tramatic and very expensive....and went on for three long years...

A breeder suggested I switched to Purina One Lamb and Rice just to see what would happen...no more ear infections...no more itchies...
We switched vets..because she had such bad associations with his office..

I agree with BrinkleysMom....you really have to go with what works...

I had both Dogs at the vet today...the vet comment how how they had great shiney coats, nice clean ears, shiney eyes, nice mouths. Lexi is 8 and Liberty is 4...They are both active and playful....Lexi was relaxed and didnt even flinch when her blood was drawn or when she had her vaccines and more importantly when her ears were checked. My old Girl is no long in pain or a fearful mess at the vet.

Would I ever feed a different food? SURE!! 
If there is reason to do so...I will switch in a heartbeat...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I asked my vet once wy she recommended anything but what they sell at the grocery store. And she said she doesn't always. Some breeds they see alot of dogs with allergies, goldens are one of them. So they are thinking that like human babies if you don't expose them to it they won't develop the allergy. And anyone that has a dog with serious allergies would definitely like them not to have them. Also some breeds are prone to becoming overweight. Again goldens are one of them. Many times in todays society the dog gets enough excercise to be satisfied but not what they really need. So they gain weight. Owners that feed the more expensive foods tend to feed less and don't feed tablescraps. mainly she told me it's a good way to get owners interested in what their dogs eat. And gets a lot of them to upgrade from the really bad foods that are $8 for 60 pounds. 

This obviously is not true of every owner. Especially those of us on here. I'm sure some people think we pay way to much attention to our dogs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just use what seems logical to me in my choices of what I feed my dogs. I look at the ingredients carefully, and now even have to find out WHERE those ingredients are from (YIKES!) and use information I have gathered in my own personal research. Will my dogs outlive those fed Ol'Roy? (no offense to anyone who feeds that) Who knows! But I do know that I feel good giving them what I do - they are healthy now and I am confident I am doing all I can to keep the healthy in the future. I have seen with my own eyes dogs who were fed "lesser quality" foods who presented with horrendous skin conditions, seizures, weight issues, arthritis, etc who were switched to "premium" foods with excellent results. I have seen first hand what a high quality diet did for Her Maj. I know her recovery had a lot to do with the fact that she has lots of goodness filling her royal tummy! Then I have read a few posts on here and CG where people felt the premium foods were too rich and had to switch...so it's all a matter of what works. No one should feel slighted - I think everyone here truly does the best they can for their dogs within their means to do so. You cannot ask for better than that!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

> Also, someone on CG recently had to take their dog off the more expensive food because it was too rich for their stomach


When I switched over to premium food, I thought it was too rich for my dogs stomach as well, but did I put them back on the junk they were eating? No. I switched meat sources, from lamb to chicken. It was the lamb that was upsetting their stomachs, they did fine on chicken. I also had to try a few before I found one that we were all satisfied with. I just don't understand why anyone would feed their dog something full of fillers and by products. Some dogs will live a long time, other not so long, but people are the same way. 

Beneful Original Ingredients:
*Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal*, whole wheat flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), rice flour, *beef, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol*, tricalcium phosphate, water, *animal digest, salt*, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), *added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 2*), DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, glyceryl monostearate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, manganese sulfate, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite. 
F-4090 

Innova Evo Ingredients
Turkey Chicken Turkey Meal Chicken Meal Potatoes Herring Meal Chicken Fat Natural Flavors Egg Garlic Apples Carrots Tomatoes Cottage Cheese Alfalfa Sprouts Dried Chicory Root Taurine Lecithin Rosemary Extract Vitamins/Minerals Viable Naturally Occurring Microorganisms 

I just highlighted the really gross things in Beneful...added color? Do dogs really care what color their food is? Salt AND sugar? For what?! Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's not the entire list of course:

Pet Products – Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits – Innova Holistic Pet Food

I can't remember which ingredient added in which food is also a filler. Maybe it's a better filler? I'm tired. Maybe I'll think of it tomorrow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Like I said you go with what works.... I dont understand why ppl get so upset about what others feed there dogs.... You feed yours what you want and others will feed what they want..... What did you feed your dog when Innova and the others werent around...... I just dont get the big uproar... I could careless what others feed there dogs..


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> When I switched over to premium food, I thought it was too rich for my dogs stomach as well, but did I put them back on the junk they were eating? No. I switched meat sources, from lamb to chicken. It was the lamb that was upsetting their stomachs, they did fine on chicken. I also had to try a few before I found one that we were all satisfied with. I just don't understand why anyone would feed their dog something full of fillers and by products. Some dogs will live a long time, other not so long, but people are the same way.
> 
> Beneful Original Ingredients:
> *Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal*, whole wheat flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), rice flour, *beef, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol*, tricalcium phosphate, water, *animal digest, salt*, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), *added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 2*), DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, glyceryl monostearate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, manganese sulfate, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite.
> ...


I honestly just posted this because I thought it was interesting. I do agree with everyone though, that to each their own. Everyone should give their babies what they feel is best suited for them and their lifestyle. My mother in law uses Beneful and they love it! It is always easier when we can see the labels in front of us, thanks Taz Monkey. I'm like you, why do the dogs need food coloring? Sounds like a waste of money to me!

I made my choice after reading a lot of articles and discussing them with my husband. For us, we really followed the rule that we follow how we read human food labels. The first 3-5 ingredients make up most of the content we are eating. We were suggested to avoid products which ingredient included Corn, Wheat, Gluten not only are they fillers but it just seems like we are NOT getting our money's worth, if the food we were buying (since they were listed as the first 3-5 ingredients) had mostly corn and wheat rather than "meat/protein" which costs more. I know that is just stupid thrifty Chinese thinking but if I am going to pay for a nice buffet, I am NOT going for the baked potatoes and french fries, show me the prime rib, the lobster, etc... 

The other ingredients in the organic foods just sounded like good quality food to me, blueberries, cottage cheese, carrots, apples, etc... things I would eat for healthiness. And if I can afford to give it to Howie, I am more than happy to. 

The other point we thought was, there is a reason something costs more (trust me, I understand mark up and unjustly mark ups, I've taken business courses) but for us, we were shocked when we went to Target and saw huge bags of food for $14.99 and there were $3 coupons with it. Of course being Chinese I am like "wow! What a deal!" But then we had to take a step back and think, "if it is only $14.99 and Target gets a cut of that ($5-6, usually 60%), the the manufacturer, makes their profit $2.5, another 50%) THEN there is the cost of operations, (factory, labor, trucking, shipping, marketing). What is left, like a $1.00???!!! That's just not a lot of money to make something of GREAT QUALITY, don't kid yourself, even in bulk how do you make a bag of food that feeds your dogs 1.5 months for $1?

That break down makes it easier for me to believe those articles that talk about foods with poor quality products (animals, etc...) 

The first few weeks we had Howie, we used another food and noticed he had to eat a lot more cups and pooped a lot more. I actually compared the prices of the old brand (Nutro) and the Innova. Innova costs $8-10 more plus their bag is smaller so it does cost a lot more per oz. This is like the stupid word problems we got in math class that we all hated.... BUT the math isn't over, when you flip it over and read the serving sizes. Innova requires much less. So in the end. It ends up being like $2 more for a bag. But for me, the better ingredients are worth the $2.

Anyways, that is the summary of the logic and calculations we used to finally end up with INNOVA. It sounds like a lot more but in the end, it was surprising that it really wasn't. 

But again, this is why America is so great, we all get to decide what we want and what we do not need.... The most important ingredient that we need for our babies is LOVE!!

Happy eatings everyone!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

howie said:


> I honestly just posted this because I thought it was interesting. I do agree with everyone though, that to each their own. Everyone should give their babies what they feel is best suited for them and their lifestyle. My mother in law uses Beneful and they love it! It is always easier when we can see the labels in front of us, thanks Taz Monkey. I'm like you, why do the dogs need food coloring? Sounds like a waste of money to me!
> 
> I made my choice after reading a lot of articles and discussing them with my husband. For us, we really followed the rule that we follow how we read human food labels. The first 3-5 ingredients make up most of the content we are eating. We were suggested to avoid products which ingredient included Corn, Wheat, Gluten not only are they fillers but it just seems like we are NOT getting our money's worth, if the food we were buying (since they were listed as the first 3-5 ingredients) had mostly corn and wheat rather than "meat/protein" which costs more. I know that is just stupid thrifty Chinese thinking but if I am going to pay for a nice buffet, I am NOT going for the baked potatoes and french fries, show me the prime rib, the lobster, etc...
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, it's always good to post information about food choices. I'm not sure why food threads always become so embattled. People often argue right away that it's their right to feed whatever they want, well of course it is. It's also people's right to post threads such as this which attempt to show various food choices and their ratings. I say don't respond if you don't like how your food rated, but why get up in arms about it...I don't know. 

By the way, I feed DVP Natural Balance Duck and Potato and have been very happy with it. Anyone with a dog that has some allergies might want to consider it, it's been a good choice for us.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

howie said:


> I honestly just posted this because I thought it was interesting. I do agree with everyone though, that to each their own. Everyone should give their babies what they feel is best suited for them and their lifestyle. My mother in law uses Beneful and they love it! It is always easier when we can see the labels in front of us, thanks Taz Monkey. I'm like you, why do the dogs need food coloring? Sounds like a waste of money to me!
> 
> I made my choice after reading a lot of articles and discussing them with my husband. For us, we really followed the rule that we follow how we read human food labels. The first 3-5 ingredients make up most of the content we are eating. We were suggested to avoid products which ingredient included Corn, Wheat, Gluten not only are they fillers but it just seems like we are NOT getting our money's worth, if the food we were buying (since they were listed as the first 3-5 ingredients) had mostly corn and wheat rather than "meat/protein" which costs more. I know that is just stupid thrifty Chinese thinking but if I am going to pay for a nice buffet, I am NOT going for the baked potatoes and french fries, show me the prime rib, the lobster, etc...
> 
> ...




Never feel bad for posting your opinion. Even if people dont agree with you, its what this forum is all about. Never feel your opinion should not be stated. When it comes to the food issues, its all a matter of choice and what works best for our dogs. Others will take it further and others will just do what they think is best. But its always good to get other opinions from people. That is why we share the ideas, photos and etc, on this forum. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you BrinkleysMom and GoldenShamus,
it is always nice to have people be supportive no matter whether they are for or against your opinion. I agree, I think it is good to just say what you feel and know that you won't get in trouble with others for your opinion. Thank you everyone on this forum for being open minded and kind to each other! I wish the world could be more like this!


----------



## OutShineGolden (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah for Merrick...127 A+!!!

Mine eat Merrick Turducken dry and Working Dog stew (wet), and I have also begun homecooking for all the dogs. I like this rating system, it obviously makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's ostrich, chicken and fish diet scores 126. When I add green tripe, it will be even higher because tripe is a probiotic source. 

I worry so about making the grade, taking her diet into my own hands. But my common sense tells me we're doing okay !!


----------

